# BOMBTOBER CAR SHOW HOUSTON TX.



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP (Nov 23, 2005)




----------



## almemgon (Aug 22, 2005)

Orale Roger, Viejitos RGV in the House...Alrato, Emilio


----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP (Nov 23, 2005)

kool Emilio all we want is to make this show one off the biggest bomb show in texas


----------



## 42fleetline (Apr 15, 2008)

Dam Emilo, just let me know about this one, looks like I will be making a road trip. make room the 42 Fleetline will be there. :biggrin:


----------



## almemgon (Aug 22, 2005)

TTT


----------



## mypo54 (Feb 6, 2007)

H-BOMBS will be there!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Sep 9 2008, 05:59 PM~11561084
> *ttt
> *


*x 2*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*bump for los bombas*


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

TTT

New date: October 25th.


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

what does ttt mean?


----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Sep 30 2008, 12:17 PM~11739187
> *what does ttt mean?
> *


to the top :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Sep 30 2008, 11:43 AM~11738827
> *TTT
> 
> New date: October 25th.
> *


 :0 :biggrin: I thought I missed it


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Sep 30 2008, 01:17 PM~11739187
> *what does ttt mean?
> *


Tight Tits Tina


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 52 RAGTOP_@Aug 28 2008, 04:28 PM~11462914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this saturday


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 15 2008, 07:29 AM~11868244
> *Tight Tits Tina
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 15 2008, 09:29 AM~11868244
> *Tight Tits Tina
> *


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 15 2008, 08:29 AM~11868244
> *Tight Tits Tina
> *


te sales latin :biggrin:  

*Back TTT*


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Oct 21 2008, 06:24 PM~11932639
> *te sales latin  :biggrin:
> 
> Back TTT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

hmm


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 22 2008, 06:13 PM~11943986
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*Ya mero mania*


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:angry:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

Orale here are some flickas from yesterday's show.It was a nice day for a show the rides were shinning the beer was cold and the gente were laid back enjoying the rides and nice weather.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

wtf i went at 12 and only two cars where there so i went back home


----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP (Nov 23, 2005)

i would like to thank everyone that came out


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Oct 26 2008, 05:38 PM~11977543
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice flicks brim, thanks for posting them. shit, i'm still trying to recover. gracias to el rick and taylor for putting on a great fucken show. good to see you viejitos again, we'll see you vatos soon.


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)




----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Oct 27 2008, 11:55 AM~11984166
> *nice flicks brim, thanks for posting them. shit, i'm still trying to recover. gracias to el rick and taylor for putting on a great fucken show. good to see you viejitos again, we'll see you vatos soon.
> *



Orale hometown yeah it was a bad @ss show I enjoyed myself.Damn hopefully next time we can drink a cold beronga.Man it would be cool to meet some of the homeboys that are always on here at LIL.
Orale


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 52 RAGTOP_@Oct 26 2008, 06:48 PM~11978485
> *i would like to thank everyone that came out
> *


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 26 2008, 05:49 PM~11978027
> *  wtf i went at 12 and only two cars where there so i went back home
> *


You should of stayed homie...


----------



## H-TOWN BOMBER (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Oct 27 2008, 05:01 PM~11986860
> *Orale hometown yeah it was a bad @ss show I enjoyed myself.Damn hopefully next time we can drink a cold beronga.Man it would be cool to meet some of the homeboys that are always on here at LIL.
> Orale
> 
> *


  Orale, Gracias..to everybody that showed up to the bombtober II carshow..Special Thanks to the viejitos who came out to H-Town from The RGV..The H-Bombs....Cochinos...Oldies....Camarada Kustoms for all their support....Y Gracias to the band Vale & Los Diablos for pumping up the crowd...and DJ - JC Sound Productions for keeping the crowd going....Orale El Rick H-TOWN BOMBER


----------



## H-TOWN BOMBER (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Oct 27 2008, 05:01 PM~11986866
> *
> *


Gracias Brim...for the bad ass pics...Next show we need to kick back and drink a beronga...


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN BOMBER_@Oct 28 2008, 09:21 AM~11993062
> * Orale, Gracias..to everybody that showed up to the bombtober II carshow..Special Thanks to the viejitos who came out to H-Town from The RGV..The H-Bombs....Cochinos...Oldies....Camarada Kustoms for all their support....Y Gracias to the band Vale & Los Diablos for pumping up the crowd...and DJ - JC Sound Productions for keeping the crowd going....Orale El Rick H-TOWN BOMBER
> *


slick rick in da house. q-vo


----------



## 42fleetline (Apr 15, 2008)

Just want to say thanks, We had I hell of a great time. nice pics Rolled brim. It was a great show looking forward to next years show.


----------



## H-TOWN BOMBER (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by houtex64_@Oct 28 2008, 10:53 AM~11994442
> *slick rick in da house. q-vo
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## H-TOWN BOMBER (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 42fleetline_@Oct 28 2008, 02:44 PM~11996452
> *Just want to say thanks, We had I hell of a great time. nice pics Rolled brim. It was a great show looking forward to next years show.
> *


Thanks for making that road trip....Hope to see you next year..At Bombtober III...Will see you at the RGV picnic...


----------



## almemgon (Aug 22, 2005)

Orale Rick, Gracias to everyone in HTown for their hospitality...To all the Car Clubs in attendance, un abrazo from the RGV.....Rolled Brim, I don't know if I got a chance to meet you personally..Thanks for the flicas and we're looking forward for next year..Alrato, Emilio..Viejitos RGV..


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN BOMBER_@Oct 28 2008, 08:25 AM~11993094
> *Gracias Brim...for the bad ass pics...Next show we need to kick back and drink a beronga...
> *


Es todo hopefully we can.....


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 42fleetline_@Oct 28 2008, 02:44 PM~11996452
> *Just want to say thanks, We had I hell of a great time. nice pics Rolled brim. It was a great show looking forward to next years show.
> *


 :thumbsup: 

almemgon Posted Yesterday, 01:05 AM 

Orale Rick, Gracias to everyone in HTown for their hospitality...To all the Car Clubs in attendance, un abrazo from the RGV.....Rolled Brim, I don't know if I got a chance to meet you personally..Thanks for the flicas and we're looking forward for next year..Alrato, Emilio..Viejitos RGV.. 


*Maybe next time almemgon y no problem on posting up the pics.*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN BOMBER_@Oct 28 2008, 08:25 AM~11993094
> *Gracias Brim...for the bad ass pics...Next show we need to kick back and drink a beronga...
> *


Orale Rick let's try and do it one day at Roach's cantone and maybe play some pool.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*ttt*
Is the date set for this year yet?


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Aug 18 2009, 04:36 PM~14807624
> *ttt
> Is the date set for this year yet?
> 
> *


*ttt*


----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP (Nov 23, 2005)

IT'S TIME AGAIN 10/3/09


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

where's it gonna be this time?


----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP (Nov 23, 2005)

We should know by the end of the week


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## mypo54 (Feb 6, 2007)

H-BOMBS & friends will be there !!!


----------



## mypo54 (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## mypo54 (Feb 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mypo54 (Feb 6, 2007)

BOMBTOBER

This Weekend
October 03,2009

THE BAMBOO LOUNGE. 
2910 Navagation. Houston, 
Texas. 713 224 6155


----------



## mypo54 (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mypo54_@Sep 28 2009, 07:55 AM~15205449
> *BOMBTOBER
> 
> This Weekend
> ...


Damn have to work this weekend might try and swing by before I go to work.Was thinking it might be a little later in the month.


----------



## Ol'Dog (Jul 7, 2007)




----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP (Nov 23, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 52 RAGTOP_@Sep 30 2009, 12:32 AM~15225508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mypo54 (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## mypo54 (Feb 6, 2007)

Any weather predictions?


----------



## mypo54 (Feb 6, 2007)

Due to anticipated rain for tomorrow BOMBTOBER will be rescheduled to the following date of 10-31-09. Please help spread the word and hope to see you there!


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mypo54_@Oct 2 2009, 10:53 AM~15248543
> *Due to anticipated rain for tomorrow BOMBTOBER will be rescheduled to the following date of 10-31-09. Please help spread the word and hope to see you there!
> 
> X2
> *


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*Bump for the show two weeks and counting...*


----------



## mypo54 (Feb 6, 2007)

New date hope to see you there!


----------



## mypo54 (Feb 6, 2007)

A pic from BOMBTOBER II '08 last year.
Is there anyone you know?


----------



## SFC H-BOMBER (Oct 21, 2009)

Had a blast at last years joint! Looks like another good time.


----------



## mypo54 (Feb 6, 2007)

Another pic of '08.
Anybody else have some BOMBTOBER pics?


----------



## mypo54 (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## mypo54 (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

Chunked all mine up already from last year will be throwing some more up this year.Got to work on my ride a little that day then going to head out to the show.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

Took this and some others at the HAMB monthly meet 2 months ago.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## mypo54 (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## mypo54 (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## mypo54 (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## mypo54 (Feb 6, 2007)

another BOMBTOBER '08 pic


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*ttt*


----------



## mypo54 (Feb 6, 2007)

Check out this website for more info of the show!!
http://www.thebamboolounge.info/


----------



## mypo54 (Feb 6, 2007)

This is a different flyer for the same show.
Come hungry for the $6 plates and free hot dogs for kids.
All Bombs please come as early as possible for set up and a gift if possible. There are a lot of kids out there who would appreciate it even if it is from a dollar store.
THANKS !!!!


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*TTT for Bomtober 2 days and counting...*


----------



## mypo54 (Feb 6, 2007)

See you tomorrow!!!


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

How was the show? Worked all weekend on my ride Cutting out and welding in the new floors so I didn't get to make it out there.


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mypo54_@Oct 22 2009, 05:58 AM~15432027
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a DOPE ass picture homie...


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

Anyone have pics from the show?


----------



## mypo54 (Feb 6, 2007)

I would like to thank everyone who came out and supported the show!
Very special thanks to Smoking Gun Cookers. If you like the food, call them up. They will do it for you too.
Last Minute Customs. Supplying all your Impala needs
Oldies CC of Houston
Viejitos CC of Houston
Latin Kustums
It keeps getting BIGGER. Can’t wait for next year!


----------



## mypo54 (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## mypo54 (Feb 6, 2007)

Sorry about the size. I don't know what happen.


----------



## HEX48 (May 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mypo54_@Nov 2 2009, 01:48 PM~15538209
> *I would like to thank everyone who came out and supported the show!
> Very special thanks to Smoking Gun Cookers. If you like the food, call them up. They will do it for you too.
> Last Minute Customs. Supplying all your Impala needs
> ...


  
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

Gracias for post up the pictures.You just got to resize them before saving them.That way they will be smaller when you post.Good to hear that the show went well.Looking foward to next years show and hope to be there in my ride next year.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

October is around the corner,just was wondering if there are any details concerning the show for this year yet.... like date,time and place?


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*TTT???*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

Heard it was still going down but didn't get any details...?


----------



## 53choptop (Feb 25, 2005)

I have a picture of the flyer my brother, an RGV Viejitos member sent me, it shows the next Bombtober is on 10/23/10 at Patrons Spots Bar, 11 to 6. I will try to upload it the picture.


----------



## 53choptop (Feb 25, 2005)

maybe we should start another thread just ford this?


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53choptop_@Oct 13 2010, 08:52 AM~18798282
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Orale thanks for posting Im going spread the word...*


----------



## 53choptop (Feb 25, 2005)

no problem, looking forward to being there


----------



## almemgon (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53choptop_@Oct 14 2010, 02:04 PM~18811174
> *no problem, looking forward to being there
> *


I just post with Ricky he said he is planning on going to represent El Valle..Alato, Emilio


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by almemgon_@Oct 14 2010, 07:10 PM~18813194
> *I just post with Ricky he said he is planning on going to represent El Valle..Alato, Emilio
> *


----------



## 53choptop (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by almemgon_@Oct 14 2010, 07:10 PM~18813194
> *I just post with Ricky he said he is planning on going to represent El Valle..Alato, Emilio
> *



Orale..... El carnal y yo,,,, will be there.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*Bombtober TTT*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

TTT for the show this Saturday.


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

Orale the show was another firme time and the weather was nice.There was a good turnout of rides and for those of you that haven't made it to a Bombtober yet come on down next year.No charge at the gate and free dogs for the kids,and they even had a moonwalk out there.Its definently a show worth checking out.
All in all it was a good time and I got to catch up with some old friends and even made some new ones.Cold beer ,nice tunes and nice rides with some good people that's what its all about que no.  


Rick I talked to my homeboy and as soon as I get the pictures I will post em up.Like a dummy I forgot my camera at the house so I couldn't snap any shots but Im hoping to come through with some soon asap. 
Orale Al~rato

Brim


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

A few shots my homeboy sent to me of the show.He has a small publication that he has been putting together you guys can check it out here at www.tipoutmag.com
There was more rides there but I didn't get to snap any pictures because I left my camera at the pad.Hopefully next year...orale.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*Bombtober v

American Legion 
3415 Aldine Mail Rt.
Houston,Tx.77089
Saturday October 29,2011.
11:00 am till 7:00 pm

Live Entertainment:
Black Rose 
13th Hour 
and Querido Band.
Free hot dogs and no cover.

Will post up flyer once I get it scanned.
*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## 5WINDOW49PU (Apr 23, 2010)

TTT


Rolled Brim said:


>


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*​BRINGING BACK TO THE TOP...*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*​TTT*


----------



## diedra57 (Jun 19, 2012)

Texas Bomb Squad CC
presents 
Bombtober 2012 Car Show & Concert
date : October 13, 2012
Location : Tree House Ranch
10740 Mykawa ( Houston, Tx 77048)
10am-7pm
$20.00 (Car & Driver )
$5.00 Spectator 
( kids 15 & under free )
free hot dogs for the kids 

Music By JC Production
Live entainment ( to be announce later )
Flyer will be added soon.


----------

